# Kate Middleton - almost loses her dress at Calgary airport 7.7.2011 x51 MQ/HQ Update 2



## beachkini (8 Juli 2011)

LQ


----------



## Michel-Ismael (8 Juli 2011)

*AW: Kate Middleton - almost loses her dress at Calgary airport 7.7.2011 x10 MQ*

Schöne Beine ! Da werde ich ganz neidisch auf Willi.
Danke sehr für die Bilder !


----------



## posemuckel (8 Juli 2011)

*AW: Kate Middleton - almost loses her dress at Calgary airport 7.7.2011 x10 MQ*

Das erste und das letzte Bild sind ein würdiger Rahmen für diesen Post der Spitzenklasse.


----------



## beachkini (8 Juli 2011)

*x21 HQs*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

thx to piwai


----------



## max08 (8 Juli 2011)

*AW: Kate Middleton - almost loses her dress at Calgary airport 7.7.2011 x31 MQ/HQ Update*

Zusammen mit ihrer Schwester Pippa das schönste was die Insel derzeit zu bieten hat


----------



## beachkini (9 Juli 2011)

*x20 MQs*


----------



## plineking (9 Juli 2011)

very good,thanks


----------



## teethmaker1 (9 Juli 2011)

Man muß dem Wind ja richtig dankbar sein!!!Danke für die schönen Pic"s


----------



## Geldsammler (9 Juli 2011)

Was für 'ne heiße Lady.


----------



## tucco (9 Juli 2011)

nice


----------



## comatron (9 Juli 2011)

Und wenn ihr mich alle prügelt - es geht nur eine biblische Verheißung in Erfüllung : "Eine lange Dürre wird kommen."


----------



## stuftuf (9 Juli 2011)

lol


----------



## forum00 (10 Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## claudy09 (11 Juli 2011)

danke für die schönen bilder


----------



## jduich (11 Juli 2011)

ich finde diese Frau wahnsinnig sexy


----------



## Exitus (11 Juli 2011)

Eine Zuckerrübe die Kate


----------



## HazelEyesFan (12 Juli 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Coo (15 Juli 2011)

Schööne Bilder! Aber für meinen Geschmack noch zu viel Textilien


----------



## heyheyhey (16 Juli 2011)

hat sie einne gelbe hotpants an? seh ich das richtg ?. sexy


----------



## Theytfer (16 Juli 2011)

heyhey, schöne bilder


----------



## deadsoul (16 Juli 2011)

Danke für die netten Einblicke :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Juli 2011)

der Wind ist gerade nur so stürmisch, dass die Queen noch amused sein kann

:thumbup:


----------



## redruby (24 Juli 2011)

:thx:


----------



## Alnig (6 Okt. 2012)

da ist man machtlos


----------



## stadtkind (6 Okt. 2012)

Der Dank gilt dem Poster und dem Wind.


----------



## flippipo23 (6 Okt. 2012)

Super! Vielen Dank!


----------



## güntherfritz (6 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## tstephan18 (6 Okt. 2012)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder von Kate. Weiter so!


----------



## herw (7 Okt. 2012)

thanks for these pics


----------



## filou83 (7 Okt. 2012)

super bilder danke


----------



## Al Bundy29 (7 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Kate Middleton - almost loses her dress at Calgary airport 7.7.2011 x31 MQ/HQ Update*



max08 schrieb:


> Zusammen mit ihrer Schwester Pippa das schönste was die Insel derzeit zu bieten hat



Na so dolle finde ick die Pippa net aber das ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## lokke1313 (7 Okt. 2012)

DANKE WIND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;o)


----------



## rayotterbay (7 Okt. 2012)

ganz schön windig.


----------



## Strumpffan (7 Okt. 2012)

Welche Ansichten!!!

:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## wangolf (10 Okt. 2012)

Ganz die Schwester 



beachkini schrieb:


> LQ


----------



## Dret43 (10 Okt. 2012)

Ein Traum, vielen Dank für tollen Bilder!


----------



## paulchen70 (11 Okt. 2012)

Ihre Beine sind der Hammer...


----------



## gucky52 (11 Okt. 2012)

danke für Kate!!


----------



## Bahamamamas (11 Okt. 2012)

Danke Danke Danke


----------



## netfire22 (21 Okt. 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## lucktw2004 (22 Okt. 2012)

she is so sweet


----------



## coravi (22 Okt. 2012)

Super Prinzessin


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (22 Okt. 2012)

Lange Dürre muahahaha @comatron 

Von oben nach unten kommt immer ein wenig mehr sauberer Upload, die Lady hat wirklich mehr zu bieten als nur das graue Mäuschen von dem Prinzen zu spielen.


----------



## auer (23 Okt. 2012)

so so so geil


----------



## lurchi24 (23 Okt. 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## thom86 (24 Okt. 2012)

nice 
Danke


----------



## DirtyHarry (13 Nov. 2012)

*AW: x20 MQs*

Schade, dass sie etwas drunter trägt ;-(


----------



## Crushinblow (14 Nov. 2012)

Eine königliche Überraschung


----------



## wangolf (19 Nov. 2012)

*AW: x21 HQs*

Wunderschöne Beine ......



beachkini schrieb:


> thx to piwai


----------



## kienzer (6 Apr. 2013)

hehe der rock fliegt hoch und rundherum stehen soldaten, das ist ja wie in nen billigen schmuddelfilm


----------



## looser24 (6 Apr. 2013)

Ein geiles fahrgestell hat sie


----------



## Dildes (15 Apr. 2013)

Der Dank gilt dem Poster und dem Wind.


----------



## 307898 (16 Apr. 2013)

tlle beine tolle frau:thumbup:


----------



## DecBlues (24 Apr. 2013)

Danke !!!


----------



## r0cket (18 Juli 2013)

voilà
danke


----------



## MrLeiwand (18 Juli 2013)

eine wahre traumfrau


----------



## Speedy95 (31 Aug. 2013)

Geilste Prinzessin *_*


----------



## bodosunday (17 März 2014)

I'm amused. ))


----------



## Namibius (23 März 2014)

*AW: x20 MQs*

Leider hat die Königin solche Kleider in Zukunft verboten.


----------



## el_duderino (23 März 2014)

*AW: x20 MQs*



Namibius schrieb:


> Leider hat die Königin solche Kleider in Zukunft verboten.



Verdammte Spielverderberin.


----------



## chris85 (23 März 2014)

sehr heiß wie sich der Rock der Duchess of Cambridge hebt xD


----------



## willi hennigfeld (19 Mai 2014)

Derzeit der geilste königliche Knackarsch... Gut, dass sie sich so gerne zeigt und ich glaube sie ist auch der Typ Frau der das Höschen gern mal weglaesst. Eben all zeit bereit fuer das Empire...


----------



## mr_red (25 Mai 2014)

Wow!!!

Thx


----------



## tmadaxe (26 Mai 2014)

Bedauerlich, dass Majestät ihre königlichen Arschbacken nicht von einem süssen Tanga teilen lässt!


----------



## Antroganza (2 Juli 2014)

Böser Wind!!!


----------



## umman (17 Juli 2016)

princess more


----------



## pigalle (26 Juli 2020)

Reup photos


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2020)

Gefällt mir gut


----------



## pigalle (13 Nov. 2020)

+1


----------



## willis (21 Okt. 2022)

Hm, 🤔, kannt ich noch gar nicht.

Sehr sexy


----------

